# Anyone preorder an arcade1up?



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2018)

So I just saw this about a 3/4 scale standup arcade machine. Seems pretty cool. I’ve always wanted a standup arcade, but I wasn’t sure where to put it. I’m curious what is actually inside this. Maybe something that can be worked with?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Aug 14, 2018)

Why stand when you sit down and have a beer or food on a cocktail cabinet.

http://www.dreamarcades.com/3-scade.html







I bought an old one with 10 or games from a bowling alley that was going out of business and being torn down some time ago. It is probably still in storage, unless my cousin raided it and took it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 14, 2018)

Just can’t wrap my head around playing street fighter on a cocktail stile. I’ve been looking at different bartop types as well. There are a bunch on eBay. I just installed a usb encoder to my xarcade. It’s very nice and easy to set up. I have an old raspberry pi that I plan on installing also. The arcade cabinets a just too much and too big. Maybe when I retire, I’ll gift myself. Lol


----------

